# SWIVAL BUCKET SEATS



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

*does any one know what year, make, and model of car i could find those bucket swivel seats in cuz i am tryiing to find the so i can finsh my 79' monte up!!!!!!. *


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

éarly 70's monte had them or you could go wit these, not bad either. I might buy these and throw them in my 79 monte also.http://www.eangler.com/webapp/wcs/s...d=10701&langId=-1&catalogId=10051#description


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

My homie had some swivel buckets out of an old dodge van... you'd just have to cut down the pedistal.


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1973-77-che...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/SWIVEL-BUCK...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

ive always used the boat bases, they swivel and the base is only 10 or so i belive, take a little bit of fab work but not too much


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

I JUST PICKED SOME UP TODAY . :biggrin: TOOK EM OUT OF AN OLD CUTTY LIKE A 72 I THINK


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

any 73 to 77 monte carlo, some chevellesalso. i have a couple pairs, but live in ontario canada 5 hours east of duluth minnesota. may consider selling them but the shipping may cost 200.000? thanks dan.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

did the mid 70's montes buckets have the locks on them?


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

made my own


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=209044
Thats what I made. Just buy a plastic boat bench seat, some cardboard, some 3" high density foam, fabric, and snap buttons. Also some nylon string and spray adhesive. THat should be all you need to make it.


----------



## IMPALABOB (Mar 26, 2012)

Let me ask u a question how did you bend that wood to make them seats hmu ese


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

THIS THREAD IS FROM 2005
AND YA BEND WOOD BY NAIL OR STAPLE AROUND CURVES


----------



## Kiko 78 (Mar 7, 2012)

djslim said:


> *does any one know what year, make, and model of car i could find those bucket swivel seats in cuz i am tryiing to find the so i can finsh my 79' monte up!!!!!!. *


Ye primo look in to a 1974 Monte Carlo they come with bucket seats.


----------



## Kiko 78 (Mar 7, 2012)

gixxa7500 said:


> made my own


You get down Bro nice


----------



## big gonzo (Dec 6, 2011)

X2


----------

